# New car purchase has comfort access disabled



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe, I haven’t checked and don’t usually work with HO WORDS. I know TVT2 is for the newer digital TV module. There are loads, The NCD CAF tool has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

